# Recherche dans une liste



## titigrou (8 Février 2017)

Hello,

J'ai un programme AS qui me sort en sortie sous forme d'une liste, une liste de livre


```
set liste_livres to liste_livres & Titre_Livre
```

La liste comporte par exemple 10 éléments.

Je récupère ensuite une variable,appelée Temp, via un fichier, et je veux voir si cette variable correspond à un élément de la liste.
Il y a une fonction pour ça?
L'idée étant après de supprimer cet élément de la liste, et de récupérer sa position dans la liste aussi!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Antoine


----------



## titigrou (9 Février 2017)

J'ai trouvé un truc comme ça dans ma tête cette nuit

```
repeat with i from 1 to 3
    if item i of uneListe = "Milk" then
        display dialog "correspondance"
    else
        display dialog "Pas de correspondance"
    end if
end repeat
```
mais peut être qu'il y a plus simple!


----------



## nicolasf (9 Février 2017)

Non, c'est ça l'idée, il faut une boucle avec repeat. En tout cas, je ne connais pas de meilleure méthode.


----------



## titigrou (9 Février 2017)

Merci Nico! De toute façon ça fonctionne et rapidement donc on va laisser comme ça!


----------

